# PC Tech / Help Desk Tech Needed!



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Location: Mobile, Alabama
Thought I'd give the community a shot at helping find the right person for this position. It is open because the previous tech was promoted. Interested parties should email a resume to [email protected]

The main requirement is the ability to diagnose and troubleshoot PC problems via the phone. HEAVY PHONE WORK.

*
PC Tech / Help Desk Tech*

Provide backup Operational support for data processing functions. 
Provides technical help desk support for the organization.

Supports and maintains in-house computer systems, desktops, and peripherals. This includes installing, diagnosing, repairing, maintaining, and upgrading hardware and equipment while ensuring optimal workstation 
performance. 

The person will also troubleshoot problem areas in a timely and accurate fashion, and provide end user training and assistance where required. 

And work on special projects as assigned. 

QUALIFICATIONS: 
•	Computer Science degree or one to two years related work experience or IT certification required.
•	Experience working in a team-oriented, collaborative environment.
•	Self-motivated and directed. 
•	Effective interpersonal skills and relationship-building skills.
•	Strong customer-service orientation.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Location: Mobile Alabama*

Forgot to specify the location.


----------

